# nativ mac osX java compiler



## macawet (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi,

I'm searching for a native Mac osX java compiler.

I found one native java compiler for windows (Excelsior) and it really optimise my application(3 times faster).

My problem is that my application is very slow on mac osX and I'm still trying to optimise it.

Is there someone who knows a good native compiler for osX or have any ideas.

Thanx,

Macawet


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

Project Builder... included with the Apple Developer Tools... which are free...

CodeWarrior will also compile in Java, but it costs several hundred bones.


----------



## wiz (Oct 22, 2003)

i think he's asking about a java2native compiler


----------



## macawet (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes, I'm searching for a java to native compiler


----------

